# Enermax ELC120 und ELC240 kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei Wasserkühlsysteme bewerben!



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Enermax ELC120 und ELC240 kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei Wasserkühlsysteme bewerben!*

					Bei PC Games Hardware gibt es einen neuen Lesertest. Dieses Mal stellt Enermax drei kompakte Wasserkühlsysteme für Prozessoren zur Verfügung. Dabei handelt es sich um die Modelle ELC120-TA, ELC120-TB und ELC240. Sie wählen, welche Variante Sie testen möchten!

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Enermax ELC120 und ELC240 kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei Wasserkühlsysteme bewerben!*


----------



## cubethetruemaster (10. August 2013)

*AW: Enermax ELC120 und ELC240 kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei Wasserkühlsysteme bewerben!*

Im Text sind paar Fehler drin.

Bei Punkt 3 der Bedingungen steht "Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben" muss aber "Sie sollten ein ordentliches Schreiben haben" lauten. Ist nur ein Tippfehler, aber wollte bescheid geben.
Und bei  Punkt 7 der Bedingugnen steht "Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games", glaube aber( bin mir da nicht ganz sicher) dass es etwalige heißt


----------



## MotDaD (10. August 2013)

*AW: Enermax ELC120 und ELC240 kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei Wasserkühlsysteme bewerben!*



cubethetruemaster schrieb:


> Im Text sind paar Fehler drin.
> 
> Bei Punkt 3 der Bedingungen steht "Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben" muss aber "Sie sollten ein ordentliches Schreiben haben" lauten. Ist nur ein Tippfehler, aber wollte bescheid geben.
> Und bei  Punkt 7 der Bedingugnen steht "Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games", glaube aber( bin mir da nicht ganz sicher) dass es etwalige heißt



 meinst du das alles ernst, oder wolltest du nur etwas Spaß am Samstag-Abend machen


----------



## Oliver-Genesis (11. August 2013)

*AW: Enermax ELC120 und ELC240 kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei Wasserkühlsysteme bewerben!*

Billiger kommt man an keine Tester! Sind sogar günstiger als Leiharbeiter....
Die "kleine" Kühlung kostet 67€ und die "große" 88€. Wäre bei 12 Stunden 5,59€ bzw. 7,33€ Stundenlohn.
Für Schüler bestimmt sehr interessant, die ein großes Arsenal an CPU Kühler zum vergleichen haben.
Ich persönlich hab nur 1 CPU Kühler und der reicht mir.

Das ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## keinnick (11. August 2013)

*AW: Enermax ELC120 und ELC240 kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei Wasserkühlsysteme bewerben!*



cubethetruemaster schrieb:


> Im Text sind paar Fehler drin.


 
Ja, in Deinem.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. August 2013)

*AW: Enermax ELC120 und ELC240 kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei Wasserkühlsysteme bewerben!*

hardware testen wäre durchaus interessant, aber zuvor will ich mir ein vernünftiges testsystem aufbauen  am besten zwei, eine auf intel- und eines auf amd-basis. in meine aktuelle kiste kommt nix zum testen rein, da müsste ich ja die wakü zerlegen


----------



## n3rd (11. August 2013)

*AW: Enermax ELC120 und ELC240 kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei Wasserkühlsysteme bewerben!*

EDIT: 

Hehe, danke @ beren2707

Habe voll verpeilt!


----------



## beren2707 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Enermax ELC120 und ELC240 kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei Wasserkühlsysteme bewerben!*

Hey, dein Post muss hier rein.


----------



## n3rd (11. August 2013)

*AW: Enermax ELC120 und ELC240 kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei Wasserkühlsysteme bewerben!*

@Vorredner von mir möchte ich nur eins sagen:

Es geht apriori nicht um Verdienst und die nette Tatsache, dass man die Hardware nach einem Review behalten darf,
sondern um die Erfahrung und das "Feeling" was man bei solchen Arbeit vermittelt bekommt. 
Wenn Ihr aber keine Leidenschaft zu Hardware habt und Euch für diese nicht Interessiert + diese Möglichkeit von
PCGH nicht in Anspruch nehmen möchtet = Könnt Ihr Euch diese Kommentare und Posts schenken und wo anders 
Spam'en gehen.

Lg. n3rd


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Enermax ELC120 und ELC240 kostenlos testen - jetzt für den Lesertest der drei Wasserkühlsysteme bewerben!*



n3rd schrieb:


> @Vorredner von mir möchte ich nur eins sagen:
> 
> Es geht apriori nicht um Verdienst und die nette Tatsache, dass man die Hardware nach einem Review behalten darf,
> sondern um die Erfahrung und das "Feeling" was man bei solchen Arbeit vermittelt bekommt.
> ...




die medaille hat 2 seiten


----------

